# [SOLVED] Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus



## Coolfreak

So - I was asked to install this for a friend. Before I start though, I am looking at the installation manual online and the Focus' wiring diagram.

Installation:
http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/IG/Avital/N4103_2008-07_web.pdf

Car wiring diagram:
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~9299

Anyways.. I know this car has a factory alarm, but in the wiring diagram, there is no wire for the factory alarm disarm. What does this mean then? Where should I hook the Factory Alarm Disarm and Factory Rearm coming from the module too?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> So - I was asked to install this for a friend. Before I start though, I am looking at the installation manual online and the Focus' wiring diagram.
> 
> Installation:
> http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/IG/Avital/N4103_2008-07_web.pdf
> 
> Car wiring diagram:
> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~9299
> 
> Anyways.. I know this car has a factory alarm, but in the wiring diagram, there is no wire for the factory alarm disarm. What does this mean then? Where should I hook the Factory Alarm Disarm and Factory Rearm coming from the module too?


 You will only need the factory disarm, usually its in the main harness coming out of the drivers door at the drivers kick panel. Use a safe test light mostly likely your looking for a negative signal from the wire(when you disarm the factory alarm) this is usually found by either using the factory key fab or the door key to trigger the signal.(Your test light will need to be able to sense both negative and positive signals) (or if you confident witch I DO NOT SUGGEST) you could hook up a test light to power to find the negative signal. 
Then from the alarm/remote start you will need a wire that puts out a PULSED negative signal during start(not a constant) the instruction say to use H1/1 and to use a relay on it.
Need more let me know.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

(MODS) please add this to the manuals page as a AVITAL 4103 install manual along with cool's link
http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/IG/Avital/N4103_2008-07_web.pdf

(please note it as being a PDF file also) than delete this if you would be so kind.....:wave:


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

That will take some time to find that wire. It's weird that it's not in the diagram though. But alright, thanks!

A few more questions..

1. For the keyless entry part - Since the signal coming from the remote start is negative and the actual wires are negative - I can just tap right into those wires, right? No resistors, relays or anything?

2. It says on the diagram that I need the Directed 555S bypass module.
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3683_Directed+555S.html
How do I use that though? Can you give me some insight on how to install the bypass module?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> That will take some time to find that wire. It's weird that it's not in the diagram though. But alright, thanks!
> 
> A few more questions..
> 
> 1. For the keyless entry part - Since the signal coming from the remote start is negative and the actual wires are negative - I can just tap right into those wires, right? No resistors, relays or anything?
> 
> 2. It says on the diagram that I need the Directed 555S bypass module.
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_3683_Directed+555S.html
> How do I use that though? Can you give me some insight on how to install the bypass module?


 A lot of diagrams are like this as they used to offer free stuff to the people who got the info to them first, so in effect they didn't always have ALL the info on them or the correct info either(WELCOME TO MY WORLD) :wave:.

#1 Your good to go, simple way to know this,I have a test light that i can feed power and ground to the wire.....(do NOT CONNECT A GROUND WIRE DIRECTLY) for testing. A test light gives a reduced ground signal(as current passes through the light). 

#2 Its been a while but I'm fairly confident its a key box with instructions if you find it post a link. It has basic power, ground, one or two other wires. Then it has a ring witch will go around the key cylinder(after removing the steering column shroud) I will take electrical tape(test the unit to make sure it works)than I'll tape the ring in place around the key cylinder or wires ties.

On a side note if it is a key box bypass unit, you will need the help of a locksmith as a new key will have to be programmed into the brain box of the car(in effect he will lose this key) as it will be buried under the dashboard in the bypass module. I think the whole shot for a lock smith and the programming with a key is around approx. $80 dollars us give or take.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Looking at the picture of the 555S, it doesn't look like the type of bypass module that you need an extra key with. In the picture, there looks too be 3 wires. Where would these wires go to, though? I'm completely lost when it comes to the bypass module.

Is there any way of finding out if that is the correct bypass module for the 2002 Ford Focus? I don't want to buy it and find it out it's not the right one. I know the key has a "#1" engraved on it, if that helps.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> Looking at the picture of the 555S, it doesn't look like the type of bypass module that you need an extra key with. In the picture, there looks too be 3 wires. Where would these wires go to, though? I'm completely lost when it comes to the bypass module.
> 
> Is there any way of finding out if that is the correct bypass module for the 2002 Ford Focus? I don't want to buy it and find it out it's not the right one. I know the key has a "#1" engraved on it, if that helps.


 I'm not certain, You can do one of three things. Call DEI (best bet) ask Lee in an IM, or google it. It has been a while and cause of relocation I had to ditch all my old manuals as the box weighed in around fifty pounds.

The link you gave for the bypass module is different from DEI'S so you know and if it does not come with instructions than leave it alone. AS I recall the DEI 555 ford bypass unit is just bigger than a key size and has a black box that opens for the spare hider key inside it. The car info says "IMMOBILIZER" witch in lay mans terms means it needs to see a signal from a FACTORY ford key HEAD witch is where the chip is located that the ignition needs to see to properly bypass it. Of that I am 100% certain (you may look at there key head) if you look close enough you will see a little door on the key. There is a resistor in that tiny door witch the factory unit needs to see in order to start. If you can see it(VERY TINNY) you can pick open the key head remove the resistor and wire tie it next to the sensor on the ignition key cylinder essentially eliminating the need for a by pass unit all together.But also disabling the IMMOBILIZER TOO.... I have done this. 
The unit(bypass module) you linked to has a relay so I'm assuming here they want you to read resistance off the key head or with a programming procedure. Newer keys may have RESISTANCE built right into them(so no door on the factory key) witch could possibly work with your linked to bypass module.....


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

You can't contact DEI unless you are an authorized dealer, which sucks. So I can't ask them.

I'll have to try to get a hold of Lee and see if he can help me.

Do you know of any website or anything that can tell me for sure (100% certain) which bypass module would work for the 2002 Ford Focus?

My only problem now is about this bypass module and how to install it.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> You can't contact DEI unless you are an authorized dealer, which sucks. So I can't ask them.
> 
> I'll have to try to get a hold of Lee and see if he can help me.
> 
> Do you know of any website or anything that can tell me for sure (100% certain) which bypass module would work for the 2002 Ford Focus?
> 
> My only problem now is about this bypass module and how to install it.


 Might try this place
http://www.xpresskit.com/default.aspx

Or call the one you linked to, the one you linked to may work if it"Learns" the keys resistance than keeps it.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Also found this, its not the same link as the first one..
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~41039


Also a link from DEI on the installation of the unit
http://www.designtech-intl.com/pdf/notes/note113.pdf


A few more
http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/ig/accessories/N1100F_02-06.pdf


my google find

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=installing+a+remote+starter+on+a+ford+focus+with+Passive+Anti-Theft+System&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&oq=installing+a+remote+starter+on+a+ford+focus+with+&fp=d2ad4a517e1fe320


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Excellent finds! Thanks!

It seems the DEI 1100F will work since the 2002 Ford Focus is in the installation manual. 

Although - I am still a bit lost on how to install the bypass module. I understand how to program it and everything. But in the wiring diagram, where do all those wires go?

I don't think this would be right, but would the Ignition Input from the bypass (pink) go to the H1/3 (Yellow) on the remote starter?

Also - what does *NC*, *ECM TX*, *ECM RX* stand for?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> Excellent finds! Thanks!
> 
> It seems the DEI 1100F will work since the 2002 Ford Focus is in the installation manual.
> 
> Although - I am still a bit lost on how to install the bypass module. I understand how to program it and everything. But in the wiring diagram, where do all those wires go?
> 
> I don't think this would be right, but would the Ignition Input from the bypass (pink) go to the H1/3 (Yellow) on the remote starter?
> 
> Also - what does *NC*, *ECM TX*, *ECM RX* stand for?


 About the wires Yes if the bypass says ignition than it can go right to the same wire as the remote starter ignition. Those are abbreviation(NC)normally closed,(ECM) Electronic Control Module, I'm not certain on the RX and the TX. I also found this page of abbreviations too 
http://www.the12volt.com/glossary/glossary.asp

One thing with bypass module's is to do the starter separately, then insert the ignition key into the ignition(only put it in DO NOT TURN IT) then test the remote starter. If the starter was installed correctly than it will start(than proceed with the module installation). This will keep problems with the starter and problems with the bypass module separate.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

So the NC wires I won't use at all?

Alright. Let's see if I can understand this.

Wires from bypass module:

*BLUE/WHITE* GROUND WHEN RUNNING - ?????

*BLACK* GROUND - I just ground this to the chasis. Simple.

*RED* +12 VOLTS - I can just tap into the +12V source from the car, right?
*
PINK* IGNITION INPUT - This wire will go to the ignition wire on the car?

The rest of the wires I won't use?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> So the NC wires I won't use at all?
> 
> Alright. Let's see if I can understand this.
> 
> Wires from bypass module:
> 
> *BLUE/WHITE* GROUND WHEN RUNNING - ?????
> 
> *BLACK* GROUND - I just ground this to the chasis. Simple.
> 
> *RED* +12 VOLTS - I can just tap into the +12V source from the car, right?
> *
> PINK* IGNITION INPUT - This wire will go to the ignition wire on the car?
> 
> The rest of the wires I won't use?


 No I'm sorry I'm mixing you up now, so the code is what the wire goes to? Best bet is if you could scan the instructions or just link me to them.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Aren't these the instructions?

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/ig/accessories/N1100F_02-06.pdf


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Alright.. so after some research - I found this which helps explain the 1100F more.
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~84547~KW~jfkaiser~PN~0~TPN~1

Now I know that TX and RX mean transmitting and receiving data. The only problem now is.. where do these wires go too? 

I think I'm going to order the 1100F and I will scan the instructions too you. I believe my previous post isn't the install instructions.. just a manual of some sort.

Edit -- I think I get it! I believe they are the instructions for the 1100F. If you look at the chart, you'll see that the Ford Focus for a 2002 is *2b*. Then to the left of that, is the picture that I'm guessing is found in the car somewhere. Where is this though? A factory harness?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> Alright.. so after some research - I found this which helps explain the 1100F more.
> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~84547~KW~jfkaiser~PN~0~TPN~1
> 
> Now I know that TX and RX mean transmitting and receiving data. The only problem now is.. where do these wires go too?
> 
> I think I'm going to order the 1100F and I will scan the instructions too you. I believe my previous post isn't the install instructions.. just a manual of some sort.
> 
> Edit -- I think I get it! I believe they are the instructions for the 1100F. If you look at the chart, you'll see that the Ford Focus for a 2002 is *2b*. Then to the left of that, is the picture that I'm guessing is found in the car somewhere. Where is this though? A factory harness?


 Well seeing as it shows it only having four wires ignition, ground, RX, TX tan it is most likely the harness for the transponder. Witch is most likely behind the ignition around the dash board cluster area, as I assume it is going to interface with the transponder on the car so...


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

So that harness is found somewhere in the car though?

Okay.. if I find that harness in the car.. I'm pretty sure I understand all of it now.

*BLUE/WHITE *GROUND WHEN RUNNING - This wire will be hooked up to the "status" wire from the remote starter.

*BLACK* GROUND - Self explanatory.

*RED* +12 VOLTS - Connect to the +12v source from the car

*PINK* IGNITION INPUT - Pin 2 on the transponder harness

*GRAY/RED* ECM TX - Pin 3 on the transponder harness

*GREEN/RED* ECM RX - Pin 4 on the transponder harness

And since Pin 1 in the transponder harness is the ground.. I shouldn't have to touch this wire, right?

Does this sound better? Sound right?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Yeah I'm pretty sure you will be good to go, make sure to read the last linked article all the way through as they had pins outs wrong(on the manual) last posting in that second page. That plug could just be four different molex plugs for the by pass Module so until you need to sweat don't.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

What do you mean "it could be just four different molex plugs"? Can you please explain that more?

Also - my girlfriend said something very interesting. She asked if I could just follow the ignition wire since the ignition wire goes into the one pin on that plug.

Is that true? It makes sense, surprisingly.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

The bypass module may just have several molex plugs for different hook ups.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

I found a few links that may better clear up any un answered questions you may still have.
http://www.wiringinstructions.com/v2/install_guides/IntelliKits/IM06/IM06-PKG9.pdf

http://www.caralarm.com/databus.html

http://www.caralarm.com/

YouTube - How-To Install a Viper 5900 Car Alarm on a 2008 Ford Mustang GT


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Awesome. So like in the video, I went ahead and marked each wire of the remote starter with tape and wrote on the tape to which color wire it would go to in the car.

Everything was going great until I ran into two wires I'm not positive where they go.
*
H1/4 - White/Blue - Activation Input (-)* ------- Where would this wire go? The information they give you in the installation manual isn't to helpful. It doesn't tell me where this wire would go too.

*H2/1 - Black/White - Neutral Safety Switch Input (-)* - Alright... if you read the info on this wire in the manual, it says that the wire will test ground when the car is in park or neutral. The wiring diagram I was given, I didn't find anything that this wire could go too. So, here's my theory.. If I just ground this wire all together, then the remote starter will work, but it won't exactly be the safest since you could technically start the car in any gear.. but when is that really going to happen? Would this work?

I hope these are my last questions!

*Edit -----* - After a google search, I read that I don't have to run that Activation Input wire anywhere. Just tape it up. And I also read that grounding that neutral safety wire will also work.

So I'm good to go!!!!???!!??


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

yeah the white with blue is not needed and the black with white will be needed.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

How do I set up the anti-grind feature?


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Don't, you may accidentally do it once or twice(it will not hurt unless you keep grinding it on purpose) once you hear it grind you will not forget it again!


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

It's for my girlfriends car and that's exactly what I told her, haha.


I told her I probably won't set that up, but she will know if she turns it to far!


Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it. Install is going to happen today in a few hours. I will let you know how it goes.

-Coolfreak


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Cool if you need to send me a PM I can forward my phone number so you can call if need be.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

The remote starter is hooked up correctly and is working correctly. Now I just need to install the bypass module.. but I can't find that plug for the life of me.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Look for the security light in the dash cluster when the key goes to the run position, usually its a three or four wires harness coming out of it. See if that helps you........


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

I will check that today. Thank you. I'll PM you too, by the way.

Edit -- It says you have chosen not to receive PM's, so I am not able too.

Change your settings or just PM me your phone number.

Thanks again,

- Coolfreak


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

PM sent, i found this witch says pass lock interface near ignition so..........


http://www.wiringinstructions.com/v2/install_guides/IntelliKits/IM06/IM06-PKG9.pdf


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

That's for GM vehicles though, so I'm not sure that's going to help.

If I called a Ford Dealership, do you think they would be able to tell me?

THanks for PM, by the way!


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> That's for GM vehicles though, so I'm not sure that's going to help.
> 
> If I called a Ford Dealership, do you think they would be able to tell me?
> 
> THanks for PM, by the way!


 Yeah finding one open today though? Just found you this should have all you need.

http://www.autotoys.info/forum/showthread.php?t=1835&highlight=ford+focus

You may have to join the forum to use it, I'll see if I can copy it and paste it here for you too.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

OK that link is useless try this link its for a different transponder but it gives info for your car.......
http://www.autotoys.com/pics/ADS-manual-415.pdf

Specifically read page five.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Very good find! Thanks!

I know the whole ignition setup was covered by a black cover that needed a torx screw to get it off. I didn't take that off at all since I already could see all the wires I needed. I'm willing to bet that plug is up by the ignition like in the picture.

I will be taking that cover off tomorrow probably. Thank you! I'll let you know.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

I won't be able to work on her car until later on in the week, but I will definitely keep you updated.

Thanks for all the help.

-Coolfreak


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet?


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

I found the plug, but for the life of me, I can't seem to get the wires right.

I found three different pictures of the plug and all three give me different wires for each pin.

First off, I just grounded the wire coming from the bypass module to the chasis, so that pin doesn't really matter.

The ignition input wire (pink) coming from the bypass module, I tried pin 1 and pin 2. I don't know how to 'test' this wire though to make sure it's the ignition input wire. Will it test just like the heavier gauge ignition wire?

In all the pictures I've seen, they have had Pin's 3 and 4 as the TX and RX wires. But some have them as Pin 3 = TX and Pin 4 = RX... and vice versa.

It's driving me crazy.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> I found the plug, but for the life of me, I can't seem to get the wires right.
> 
> I found three different pictures of the plug and all three give me different wires for each pin.
> 
> First off, I just grounded the wire coming from the bypass module to the chasis, so that pin doesn't really matter.
> 
> The ignition input wire (pink) coming from the bypass module, I tried pin 1 and pin 2. I don't know how to 'test' this wire though to make sure it's the ignition input wire. Will it test just like the heavier gauge ignition wire?
> 
> In all the pictures I've seen, they have had Pin's 3 and 4 as the TX and RX wires. But some have them as Pin 3 = TX and Pin 4 = RX... and vice versa.
> 
> It's driving me crazy.


 So the ignition wire can just go to ignition not the PATS Module(as the illustration shows it not going to the PATS but to a normal wire) than hook the wires the way they show it done, if its wrong you will know. If it is wrong disconnect power from the module for a few minutes, hook the wires up in another configuration and repeat the procedure again. Do this until you find the wires(combination) your looking for, as I do not see that you will be doing any damage to anything if you have it all wrong. Just be careful that the wires do not get overly worn out do to trying different combination's. In other words you can reverse the original wires back to original condition or use shrink wrap so to put them back to good condition.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*

Everything is working great! I figured it all out.

Thank you so much for all the help you have given me.


Thanks again.. it's much appreciated.

-Coolfreak


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Avital 4103 and 2002 Ford Focus*



Coolfreak said:


> Everything is working great! I figured it all out.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help you have given me.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.. it's much appreciated.
> 
> -Coolfreak


 Glade to hear it man!! Now go enjoy it too! ray:


----------

